# Tzaneen boogklub



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Boesman said:


> Hi julle
> 
> Ek het sopas terug getrek tzaneen, toe. Waneer skiet julle ouens en waar?
> 
> ...


Yes Boesman, ons is nog aan die gang en skiet elke Donderdag aand so vanaf 18:30 by die skousaal. My nommer 083 283 6388.


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanx
Sal julle daar sien die week


----------

